# Any tips for first ever injection tomorrow?



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm starting IUI treatment (supracur) tomorrow, any tips for the actual injecting? I'm nervous and dreading it, but hope it will all be worth it!  

History:
tried 3 months of clomid
unexplained infertility since 2004
Jan 4th /5th starting IUI with supracur & puregon


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi siheilwli  

I got my hubby to do mine as I'm a right wuss - didn't hurt though - he injected into my thigh but some people do it in their tums.  I was a nervous wreck the first time (pacing up and down the living room for half an hour beforehand so I know exactly how you are feeling)  

Once you've done a couple you will feel more relaxed.

Good luck here's hoping you get a BFP.  

Popsy x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks Popsy, what time do most people inject, I've been told between 6-8 in the evening. I could wait until DH comes home to get him to help, but I suspect he might be more of a wuss than me!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Good luck with the jab tomorrow 
Here are some tips from other girls before.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72539.msg980681#msg980681

I actually find it much easier getting someone else to do it than doing it myself. I would hover with the needle in my hand for about 45 mins when I did it myself (a total of 3 times out of the whole cycle and I needed 2 jabs most nights as on large doses). I am such a coward as well!! but think of the end result
Rub the area well with alcohol wipe, or wet cotton wool ball so that it desensitizes the skin, then the prick. Some girls put frozen peas on the area, others use EMLA or AMETOP cream (local anaesthetic cream on prescriptions), others do nothing.
I also found tummy much less painful than thighs, but maybe there is more meat there on me!!!

I was told to do mine each evening at the same time- I used to do it about 830 ish but I was on stimming for IVF, so maybe different

It will be worth it in the end- good luck
L xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for the start of your injections tomorrow.

Its totally normal to be anxious about it.  I was terrified and my DH has a big needle phobia so I did my own injecting.  Once the first one was out of the way I thought it was fine and it honestly didn't hurt, the needles are so small.  I really found that the anticipation of it all was much worse than the actual jabbing.

I did mine in the thigh and tried to jab in a different place each night and swapped legs each night.  I found if you can grab a bit of flesh and stick the needle into that then it hardly hurt at all.  I did mine at 8.30 every night.

I am sure you will do just fine.  Sending you loads of luck and    

Jane xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you so much for all your replies

I'll let you know how I get on!
Cat


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hello,
I just got the injection all ready and went to quiet room. with one had pinched a good bit of flesh on top of thigh and put tip of needle gentle onto flesh, when hand steady just push needle in slowly. you'll be amazed how easy it is once you first do and, i actually felt very proud of myself!!!
The second time, i got a bit cocky and darted the needle into flesh, this is easier and got it over with nice and quick.
good luck and dont worry, think about baby...that always got me sorted out.
love
clare


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

HI!!
I am new to all this but just wanted to wish you luck with your injection tomorrow! I too am starting my first cycle of IUI this month but they want us to try a natural cycle the first month?!? Still not too sure what this means but hope to find out next Thursday when they want to scan me on day 12 of my cycle. Would be great to hear how you get on tomorrow  - Good luck!  
MaryClarey x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, the deed is done! My husband wanted me to wait for him to get home, but I just wanted to get it over with!

And I was surprised how easy and painless it was to be honest. It stings a bit now, but the actual injecting and removing was easy as pie. I'm now relieved that the first one is over, and I just have to start the puregon pen tomorrow now.

Thank you all of you for your support and kind words, and good luck to everyone else who's on this journey.

Cat


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Well done Cat !!!  You can come round and do mine when I start   

Keep us posted     

Popsy x


----------



## nik32 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello there

I am new to the site too.  Was a previous member but took 2 years out before joining again.  Well done Cat on the injecting!  I know how it feels and like some of the other girls said the anticipation of it is much worse than the "deed".  When going through my IVF/ICSIs I got so used to doing the injections (in my tummy) it becomes part of your daily routine.  I am sure you will do just fine and at least you have the first one over with.  

Me and DH are planning to start an IUI soon.  We have undergone 2 previous IVFs with no success so just want to give something different a try.  A friend of mine got pg on her first attempt at IUI so I thought why not give it a go.  Our main problem is male fertility but am hoping that the MFS (local to us) will give us the opportunity of trying this option.  Any positives from you girls and advice would be appreciated.

Luv Nik


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Me being the control freak I am and DH being scared of needles - we only had 1 choice!!!! 
The actual thought of injecting yourself is far worse than actually doing it!
Glad all went well - clever girl!

Good Luck xxx


----------

